# Why didn't you ride this weekend?



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought i'd start this thread to see if people wanted to post about non-riding activity instead of using the other "What did you ride on the weekend" thread.

We'll see how it goes....

I'll start.

As posted in the the other thread, i didn't ride because i was playing Bob the Builder with N_P and putting some new windows in his house.

Hopefully he can post up some pics.

Wal.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Good idea for a thread. Now I got a place to tell everyone my hate of the weather whens it's bad. lol

Anyway I rode yesterday but today was a service day. Had to pull the bottom bracket out as it got water in it which turned the grease to a 'glue tack' type of stuff and had little bits of grit from rocks etc in it making a loud crack every pedal stroke. I didn't ride in the rain, just a wet trial for 10km. 
It was enjoyable though pulling it apart Plus it's all fixed now..


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

Was at Whitfield for wine and gnocchi...too hungover for a ride today:nono:


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm in (r)adelaide... too f%$ken hot man! :madmax:


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

My dislocated shoulder and fractured humerus has stopped me from riding for a while. No need for surgery though!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

panarchy said:


> My dislocated shoulder and fractured humerus has stopped me from riding for a while. No need for surgery though!


Excuses, excuses......


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Yeah!*



Sideknob said:


> Excuses, excuses......


It may be an excuse... but you have admit it is a good one! :thumbsup:

IMO crashing at night hurts more than during the day.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, as excuses go it's pretty good. 

Going back about 5 years I snapped my right humerus at the shoulder and ended up with about 8 screws, a steel plate and a dashing scar on my bicep.

Needless to say, there was no riding for a couple of months - I borrowed an exercise bike so at least I could sit there and spin. (which got very boring after a short time, admittedly.....)


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I thought this was a winge about why I missed a weekend ride. 

Anyway, I went road riding on Saturday and an hour into the ride the rear tyre pop! No shops were open, arggg.... ride was over. 
Sunday we had visitors in the morning and afternoon, so no ride as well....double arggg!!!!

catch you all next weekend


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I was holding a house warming party saturday night for my new place. Experience has shown that a saturday ride followed by a big night a of partying equals pain for me. Sunday I wasn't feeling particularly energetic, so no riding this weekend.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Starred in my first porn movie last weekend. Awesome.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

No riding for me either on the weekend. Saturday was a big day in the garden, mowing, edge trimming, weeding, mulching, sweeping, blowing and tidying, as well as getting a 3000L tank into position ready for the plumbing to be done. Thanks to Hud and Mitch for coming over to give me a hand with the tank! Seems that riding buddies (and brothers) are good ones to call on for a hand at home??

On Sunday Hud, our sister, my wife and I went up to Silvan for a "picnic", no bikes, although Hud and I had a snoop around some of the trails while the ladies took photos.

I might be off the bike for a week or two now. I've had recurring problems with a sort-of dislocated wrist. Back to the chiro again today to get it adjusted. I think riding a rigid has aggravated an old injury from 10 or 12 years ago. So no bike for a week or two, and no rigid for a bit longer. I want the wrist to stay good this time.


----------



## fletchfighters (Oct 16, 2003)

was in transit from LAX to Sydney. Got in Sat afternoon and did not rebuild bike as it came with me to the USA to ride while I was back home. Also caught a cold on the 15 hour filght to Sydney and have not shook it yet.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

John© said:


> I might be off the bike for a week or two now. I've had recurring problems with a sort-of dislocated wrist. Back to the chiro again today to get it adjusted. I think riding a rigid has aggravated an old injury from 10 or 12 years ago. So no bike for a week or two, and no rigid for a bit longer. I want the wrist to stay good this time.


Once you get back on a geared bike with suspension things will fix up. I stopped SS'ing because it aggravated a back injury- fun while it lasted eh.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't ride this evening because I was constructing a vital link in a trail


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> I didn't ride this evening because I was constructing a vital link in a trail


At last - the sort of excuse that is actually excusable:thumbsup:.

But what is this? "Why I didn't ride this evening"...oh dear


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

John© said:


> I think riding a rigid has aggravated an old injury from 10 or 12 years ago. So no bike for a week or two, and no rigid for a bit longer. I want the wrist to stay good this time.


Take care John, you might need to keep off the rigid for six weeks or so.

From my own experience I know if I ride my singlespeed more than once a week or so I'm taking a chance with tweaking my knees or ankles.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Knees and ankles are fine, thankfully. I actually think that singlespeeding really suits me. The "injury" was a problematic wrist that was never really put right all those years ago and the problem sort of disappeared. I'm not sure, just guessing, that it's the same problem that has arisen since I've started riding a rigid bike. I will be converting my old Jamis steel hardtail to singlespeed soon, retaining the suspension fork.


----------



## taquar (Nov 17, 2009)

Was servicing the car and having a few drinks both fri and sat...

Stripped and rebuilt the bike last weekend


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I spent last weekend planning my next trip into the bush. I'm leaving today for a jaunt to some coastal ranges south of Sydney. Hopefully I'll have time to call into Royal at some stage.

It gets a bit smoky at this time of year. I hope where I'm heading isn't too smoky ... unlike the pollution on some days.










Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

No riding for me until I get my new bike. The GT has stuffed rear bearings, and I'm not going to leave myself stranded.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Why I haven't been riding*

Hopefully these photos will work - linking directly to facebook so if it fails I'll resort to flikr.

I have been more absent from the trails the past months due to "Project Extension".

To begin with - remove this unsightly arse off the back of our house:









Take a circular saw ....









... and a sabre saw...









Cut at a few key locations, grab the nearest riding buddy (Daz) and together simply push it all over.









Few holes & stumps:









.. some F17 KD Tassie Oak:









...some yellow tongue ...









.. and some pre-fabbed walls & trusses, and it's startin to look like a bit of extra house:









As a side project, ditch those sh!tty, rotted out, impossible to open & paper-thin glass double hungs from the front of the house. They're heavy-as, so grab another riding buddy - this time Waldog (thx mate - legend):









... and chuck in some nice, new double glazed casements









As I type this the roof tiles have been laid and gotten their first dose of rain - so far, no leaks :thumbsup:

Looking forward to finishing, at which point I will hopefully have no more reason to be posting in this thread, and instead just read it to see what everyone else is up to.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice work, I bet the neighbours heads popped up to look over the fence when you pushed that wall over!
Have you done all that work? If so, very impressive DIY action.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Who needs to ride when we can just e-talk about riding here?


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Who needs to ride when we can just e-talk about riding here?


Or talk about *not* riding! Something's wrong when the most active thread is about why we didn't ride.

Nice work nukie. I was feeling really good about my DIY skills after putting a handrail in beside the front steps. But your effort makes mine look lame!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Last week & this week I've mostly been studying for uni exams. All over wednesday thank bob.
Links to French car sites don't help either John©.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Today Cowpat and I spent 4-5 hours trail building on Yarra Ridge. I see a pattern forming here...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No riding for me today homiez - it's an utter boghole in the bush thanks to all the rain we are having.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Down in Vic? We swap weather with you lot down there. It's very hot up here in NSW, just after it was flooding a couple of months ago.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, i just tried to ride. Got 200m down the road from my house and had to adjust my seat height, no biggy. Selected new height, went to clamp down the lever and my post clamp crapped itself!!! Very annoying, but even more annoying is that the clamp is less than a week old!!!!!!! Why didn't i just go and get the clamp it replaced? I'll tell you why, because it is in my other half's car, that is stuck in a carpark for the weekend (another story all together)!!! :madmax: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: 

Anyway, i've managed to convert the clamp to a bit of a ghetto bolt-up clamp, seems functional but aint too pretty, much like myself i guess. 

So by the time i sorted this, it was thumping down rain, i was grumpy and i couldn't be stuffed, might try and go out later.

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Dude ... that sucks big time. I remember you commenting on that clamp.

I'm currently painting architraves while the rain finally clears up. Over 2 inches (of rain) in <18hrs.


----------



## ghop0man (Sep 14, 2009)

m0ngy said:


> i'm in (r)adelaide... too f%$ken hot man! :madmax:


I'm in Sydney - same excuse - 41 deg C


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

ghop0man said:


> I'm in Sydney - same excuse - 41 deg C


It's a perfect day here today, 20C right now and quite overcast with a fresh gully breeze. I'm going for a ride, woot!!

PS: Awww yeah, that was great. Suffered all the way to the top, spewed my guts out, then blasted back down. That really blew the cobwebs out, just what I needed, now I'm pumped. I'm going down the pub, have a few pints, and start a huge bar fight. Yeeeehhaaaaaaww!!


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

ghop0man said:


> I'm in Sydney - same excuse - 41 deg C


+1...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't ride this weekend because I've been getting a few things up to speed for a trip this coming week. Time on the trainer and a bush walk and a few laps on the bike around the block was all I did, ... not what I'd call a ride.

A shot from the ghost town on the Yerranderie Plateau, taken a few weeks ago, that I processed today.

The Silver Miner's Hut.










The bushwalk was a reccy for a ride. Starting near Ginninderra Falls to Uriarra Crossing, then over Stromlo to the BNT, then back out to Parkwood near home along the BNT. There are some good features and it was good to have finally finished the reccy, that I started weeks ago on the bike.

Traffic lights, Molonglo River, close to the confluence of the Murrumbidgee.










Warren.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Beer.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

wow  

izat a slab hut wassa?


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Torrential rain in Tassie. hopefully make up for it next week with an epic with camping.
& we'll be waiting for photos Wassa


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

KiwiJohn, please do. The hardest thing about posting images I find, is having to leave out so many shots.

m0ngy, Thank you Mate. Yes, vertical slabs.










Warren,


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No riding for me - I got on the gas Friday, had to work all weekend and it rained the whole time anyway.


----------



## taquar (Nov 17, 2009)

Had a short ride on sat, but it was pouring with rain + lightning all sunday...


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

I gave up my Sunday morning ride to watch the All Blacks slaughter France.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

kiwirider said:


> I gave up my Sunday morning ride to watch the All Blacks slaughter France.


A lot of good posts here but the last one is hard to go past from a purely recreational point of view. Saw a brief interview with that huge hairy French player on SBS (sorry, his name escapes me right now)...he appeared fairly confident (despite my very broken abilities to literally interpret French)...sorry to hear they went down to the Kiwis (not)...

Otherwise, I failed to ride (with my road group), but did manage an off road ride instead, and very glad I did. Weather was strong winds and localized heavy rain...I got away with strong winds. Hoping to steal away for another off road ride this weekend, life permitting.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Banging on weatherboards, in the rain, all weekend and Monday morning - that's why I didn't ride. On the plus side I've honed my 'inner level' to within a few mm over several meters.

While I have the utmost respect for old skool chippies who survived so long without air or gas fired nail guns (and in the odd case, continue to shun them), I just can't imagine life without one these days. Especially nailing into the existing framework - 50 year old hardwood framing timber - stuff's like steel I tells ya.

Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> 50 year old hardwood framing timber - stuff's like steel I tells ya.


How many did you split? We just resheeted our roof and I thought id keep some of the old battens (around 80-90 years old). Nope that ones split, same as this one, split, split, split, you can see where im going.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

How many weatherboards did I split do you mean? Zero - I used my coil nailer and 55mm electro galvanised screw nails set to penetrate 2mm into the pine boards. Worked flawlessly.

Or do you mean the original framing? All the stuff I've been nailing into is 90 x 45 or 90 x 90, and it's tougher than the F17 I've been adding to it. It doesn't even dent with a hammer strike. No splits whatsoever ... just the odd nail that hasn't gone all the way in cos it's too tough. I've kept about 30m of it to run through a thicknesser and make some furniture out of it. It'll be nice to say to anyone who asks "That's part of that wall over there we removed"

The old roof battens are another story - as I was pulling them off the part of the house we demo'd, I'd stand on the odd one and it would snap cleap through. Don't know what sort of timber it was, but def. not the same as the main framing members.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Was talking about the frames, sometimes the old frames get very brittle and split rather easily.

Sounds like the renno is going well which is always good. I always hold my breath every time I put any sort of power tool/hammer any where near my place, who knows what will fall over.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I rode 15kms on saturday so i shouldn't be here but just wanted NP to feel like he is good company because Saturday night I knocked down a wall which has 50-60 year old hard wood studs and trying to screw anything into those things requires two things:

1. A really good drill
2. More screws than you intended on using

Sounds like your house is coming along nicely NP.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

V8's at Sydney. 










Even Wagga had their own car in the Development Series. I payed 20 bucks to help get this car to Sydney.










Old karting mate Dave Reyonlds in the main game.














































Winners are grinners


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Cracking good photos Ben. Especially Tim Slade's SuperCheap VE gettin' 2 wheels up.

As for the SP Tools girls ... quite impressive I guess - in that wonder-bra engineered, clevage-intesifying outfit with huge sunglasses covering most of the face kinda way. I wonder do they actually know anything about the tools they represent? Or do they just walk around getting perved at?

For me the weekend was - wait for it - more work on the house. Photos from last few weekends...

Installing eave linings:


















One weatherboard down, 85 to go:










... as soon as this GBFO storm passes:










Backyard turned mud-pit










Since more rain was forecast, I figured getting the spouting done would make putting the rest of the weatherboards on (a little) easier. Installing brackets:










Plumber Matt hooking in the gutters:










Back to weatherboards ... in the rain & mud:










...alomst there:










... done!










Centor dbl-glazed bi-folds (with load-balanced cavity located retractable screens) getting installed - our splurge for this whole project:










We've since weatherboarded around the bi-folds, and have started laying out cement sheet in the ensuite ready for the tiler in Jan. This weekend will be architraves around windows, then plastering (ceiling first).

In answer to your questions Hud - chippie/builder friend did the subfloor & framework, plumber friend did the sewer replacement, spouting and rough-in, and sparkies do all the electrical stuff (other than the odd powerpoint here and there I forget to ask them about). Since all those guys are mates, I help out here and there to save costs. Other than getting carpet put in the bedroom & WIR, the rest of the stuff (cladding, plaster, insulation, windows, floors, cabinetry, painting, deck, stormwater to tanks, landscaping) is all me & wife, and the odd friend/riding buddy here and there.

I can't help but think of all the time I'm going to have for riding once this is done. NO KIDS for a good few years too, which will help.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Cracking good photos Ben. Especially Tim Slade's SuperCheap VE gettin' 2 wheels up.


Thanks N_P. Its very hard to get descent shots at a street circuit with all the fencing. I need to get a better zoom lense as the kit one just doesnt cope very well. There was only about a 2 metre space to get the shot where Slade is so it was hard work finding a shot.



> As for the SP Tools girls ... quite impressive I guess - in that wonder-bra engineered, clevage-intesifying outfit with huge sunglasses covering most of the face kinda way. I wonder do they actually know anything about the tools they represent? Or do they just walk around getting perved at?


I would say B. Dont think many people are going to ask them about the new 1/2 inch ratchet. Well, maybe the Bottle-O girls would know a thing or two about their product 










Your place is looking great. I bet you are sick of living in a mess. We've got lime dust and grime all through the house from the renders, plus roof sheeting, nails and screws all through the lawn.

Also sounds like you've got good friends in the right industry to help out.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm very impressed with your efforts N_P, well done sir. I'm suprised you even found time to register for the OO...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> I'm very impressed with your efforts N_P, well done sir. I'm suprised you even found time to register for the OO...


Thanks mate - I look forward to one day organising a group ride around here and having a BBQ on the deck afterwards - sometime this summer before Waldog leaves. Fingers crossed, there'll be a tight little pump track to compete on afterwards.

And yes - Daz and I registered for the OO100 in unison (well .. a few hours apart) after psyching each other into it. How did you know? Are you scanning the entrant list or something? 



Ben_M said:


> Your place is looking great. I bet you are sick of living in a mess. We've got lime dust and grime all through the house from the renders, plus roof sheeting, nails and screws all through the lawn.
> 
> Also sounds like you've got good friends in the right industry to help out.


I can totally visualise that - although you should post some pics to share your pain around dude  And don't get me started on lime dust - it gets everywhere. But it sure is useful for assisting in human decomposition.:thumbsup:

As for mess - yeah, it's pretty bad. But the thing is, I can live in squalor indefinitely. I am a messy, disorganised person. They say opposites attract, and my wife is a tidy, organised person - so it balances out nicely. Having said that, the backyard is still a general shitfight, but it would be way worse if I was left unchecked. For me the biggest thing is, I just want it finished so I can live in it.

And yes - good friends (both tradies and just mates in general) are like gold when it comes to needing help.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

chumbox said:


> I rode 15kms on saturday so i shouldn't be here but just wanted NP to feel like he is good company because Saturday night I knocked down a wall which has 50-60 year old hard wood studs and trying to screw anything into those things requires two things:
> 
> 1. A really good drill
> 2. More screws than you intended on using
> ...


Thanks Chumbox. Yeah it's coming along nicely. You should put up some pics of your work.

And don't worry - I'm all over it in regards to tools, thanks to a well placed friend within Bosch Australia. The tools in their cordless super-duty (36V - 2.6Ah) Li-ion range in the professional (blue) series are phenomenal. Both my sabre-saw and drill below are absolute weapons, and have drawn the eye of many a tradie. So far nothing has stacked up to them that I've tried. That drill put over two hundred 12g 100m bugle head screws into redgum sleepers without pre-drilling, and the battery still had plenty in it - it doesn't even slow down when the thread bites. The sabre-saw cut through all the hadrwood framing in the pics above like a hot knife in butter - 2 batteries for the day's work. Their compact-duty Li-ion stuff is pretty impressive too - that multi cutter tool below cuts timber, nails, ....bone. You name it. I have a sneaking suspicion Santa is brining me an impact driver that will run off the same compact-duty batteries for xmas.

But you're right about the screws - about 1 in 4 of anything less than 6g snaps without pre-drilling into our existing framework. It's a biatch.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

My first Ultra. Awesome weekend!



















I'm looking forward to some more biking over xmas. Infact Puddleduck and co are heading over and we are hitting rotovegas in 3 weeks.

More images here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622827950423/


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work ILMP. 60ks running is one hell of an effort.

As requested some pics of the work going on at our house.

This is the work being done on what will be the Nursery. As you can see the colour is a bit how ya going. We dont know the sex of our child but even if it was a girl, the colour was not going to stay.

Before










After I got let loose with a scouging (sp?) hammer



















My effort of filling was going well until the humidity got to the top coat and it cracked over night.










Time running out so time to call in the pro's










Job done


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ILMP said:


> My first Ultra.


We may not agree on some things ILMP, but a 60km mountain run is impressive as hell in my books. Well done. 


Ben_M said:


> This is the work being done on what will be the Nursery....


Nice work Ben_M. By 'time running out' you obviously mean childbirth is imminent yeah? So we can soon expect for you to be absent from these forums for a few hours days weeks months? Kudos for being smart enough to call in the pros rather than have an angry, hormonal & seriously pregnant partner pressuring you into finishing it yesterday.

It usually takes me several more futile attempts before I bail out on some things. Like replacing the door seal on our front loader yesterday arvo - then into the evening. We nearly had a washing machine go sailing through the air in our backyard. Dad was a bit of a chucker, and it seems I am too.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice work Ben_M. By 'time running out' you obviously mean childbirth is imminent yeah? So we can soon expect for you to be absent from these forums for a few hours days weeks months? Kudos for being smart enough to call in the pros rather than have an angry, hormonal & seriously pregnant partner pressuring you into finishing it yesterday.


Not due until Feb but with christmas and the busy times that go with it I knew I would run out of time. Sparky is there today so ill be able to start painting this weekend, wait im away, weekend after, nope, ok, next year. 

Ill still be working a bit around the birth (not sure when ill have time off) so ill still be hanging around here.



> It usually takes me several more futile attempts before I bail out on some things. Like replacing the door seal on our front loader yesterday arvo - then into the evening. We nearly had a washing machine go sailing through the air in our backyard. Dad was a bit of a chucker, and it seems I am too.


Ive done my washing machine apprenticeship, everytime we moved something would break on it so I would have to fix it. Then it ate a couple of sheets and it was kicked out of the house by the misses.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Not due until Feb but with christmas and the busy times that go with it I knew I would run out of time. Sparky is there today so ill be able to start painting this weekend, wait im away, weekend after, nope, ok, next year.


First off cograts... second off get a Topeak child seat from 12 months old and your riding will nearly be back to normal, minus high speeds and 6ft drops.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

chumbox said:


> First off cograts... second off get a Topeak child seat from 12 months old and your riding will nearly be back to normal, minus high speeds and 6ft drops.


Thanks. Ive already been talking about a trailer but im starting to think that the seat will be better, as unless you get the pricy single wheeled trailer, the trailer limits your potential riding areas. Ill keep the Topeak in mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

One day I was going to show pics of the finished nursery, instead you get this










My SON!!! :thumbsup:

Harper Tarplee. Born Sunday night at 7.30. Was a hell of a weekend. Alli was induced Friday night so there was quite a bit of waiting. Saturday night I slept on a reclining chair (like the one in pic) and Sunday night I slept on a 3 inch foam mat on the floor. Was worth it in the end.

Have asked LBS about about pre-ordering the 2020 Jr Mongoose MTB, they say its a bit early Sorry Steve, hes still a bit small for a 29er, but it seems he was born with sideburns, so it may be a singlespeed.

Almost midnight so time for sleep.:yawn:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats!!! Another MTBer enters the world ... a special event indeed


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats Ben! 
You look like you need a sleep...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Congratulations Ben, Alli & Harper! Father & son look fine. I hope Alli is doing well also.

The world can't have too many 29er single speeders. :thumbsup: Harper'll grow into it.

ps. you _did_ say goodbye to your sleep pattern, didn't you?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I keep getting in trouble off Ali for rotation his legs in a circular motion.

There is a bin at the door of the hospital to put your sleeping patten in when you enter, at least I didnt have much of one to start off with.

I believe JohnC (how the hell do you do the copyright C?) is up next.......


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> ...(how the hell do you do the copyright C?)...


You need proper permission, as it's copyrighted.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Ben and Ali. That's brilliant news. Best thing you'll ever do. Don't think of it as throwing your sleep pattern in the bin, think of it as training for a 24hr enduro.

By the time he's racing 36ers will be the norm.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

At my bro's wedding in Geelong, on the waterfront. Hot night, waterfront + clubs = eye candy everywhere.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Ben, a belated *Congratulations!* Don't know how I missed seeing that. Terrific news, glad mum and bub and dad are all doing well. I love that the first thoughts for your son are about bike riding!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

stuck in India for work


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It was raining today, so I didn't ride, but I did remove all (or most) of the evidence of last night's ride.


























My poor bike hasn't been cleaned properly since I bought it. So I spoilt it today with some goodies left over from my detailing days (The Zymol Titanium Wax is worth about $120 per tub from memory). A thorough wash down first, then dried and given a fine cut by hand to remove most of the scratches and dull spots. Then waxed and hand buffed.









The end result...
















I changed the front rotor back to 160mm from 185mm, because it was just too powerful, and hard to modulate properly, even with the adjustment for this on the Avid SD7 levers. I was spending too much time with the back wheel in the air. Much betterer now. *Edit:* note the old style Shimano internal cam QR. The old one was slipping in the dropouts, but this seems to be much more secure.









I've got my old reliable Crank Bros Eggbeaters back on (these have thicker and stronger springs) thanks to a rebuild kit from Wiggle for $18.61. The Candys in previous pics were crap.









The Unit.:thumbsup: 









A wineglass?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

lol. it looked better muddy!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree. I'll have to remedy that somehow Sunday morning.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> I agree. I'll have to remedy that somehow Sunday morning.


Indeed! Gotta love the SS after a muddy ride eh.....just put it in the shed and go eat


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

How is the Ignitor on the back Steve?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Not as bad as it is on the front. Good climbing tyre, but I'll be switching to Racing Ralphs all round soon. These are too small to run at a sufficiently low pressure on a rigid bike.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't get Racing Ralphs. We can't keep up with you as it is. And I *do* have Racing Ralphs. Did I say Ralphs are fast? They are.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

heheh...a small reprieve for you then...I probably won't have them until the week before the OO


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Won't be riding Saturday - legs are still rooted from gym on Wednesday. Will likely hit the trails Sunday.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't ride Saturday because I was suppose to be racing on Sunday morning. But that was cancelled due to a week of rain which started to really get heavy on late Saturday afternoon.
No problem. I could have rode today but it rained really hard last night so it looks like a flash flood outside.
I'll have to get my fix with sometime on the trainer. :madmax:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Joel. said:


> it rained really hard last night so it looks like a flash flood outside.
> :


We had a flash flood in the dining room. :madmax: 
That cut our electricity until I got up and emptyed out the water from the transfer boxes and dried them out.

Was the new roofs first major rain storm, FAIL.:madmax:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Then waxed and hand buffed.


The unit has come up shiny as, nice work! I bet that dude on the bottle gets all the ladies too


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Titanium? Dream on Stevo


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm dreamin' Hud...I'm dreamin...


CRC has 2010 Lynskey Ridgeline 29er frames with sliding dropouts for $1727


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> The unit has come up shiny as, nice work! I bet that dude on the bottle gets all the ladies too


Thanks chum. That dude has probably either lost all his hair, or gone as grey as me, so yes, he probably does do alright with the ladies.

Of course, I'm married, so I can only dream.


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

There goes my OO preparation!! In the Philippines for work last week and week before...with no bike...get home and have gone down for the last 5 days with stomach cramps and liquid...you know!:madman:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

There's still 12 days to go. Think of it this way, at least you won't be carrying any excess weight. 

seriously though, get better soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*On the mend!*

Here is my "excuse" in glorious B&W.










Before










After










Now.... all better :thumbsup: Well, better than before, but as good as new. I'm keen to do some riding. Might lay off the night rides for a little while though...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome pics, your shoulder looks completely hacked in the first one! Whats that in the bottom right corner of the second pic? ECG cable?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

chumbox said:


> Whats that in the bottom right corner of the second pic? ECG cable?


Bingo :thumbsup:


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, they had me hooked up (ECG, CT, Xray, etc) - in more ways than I can remember. Mmmmm... opiates. I am really lucky that the fractured bit went back in place without too much fuss and no surgery. Not bad for my first (and fingers-crossed, only) fracture. The shoulder dislocation is more problematic than the fracture. Got to be a bit more careful in how I execute my high speed dismounts...


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Awesome pics, your shoulder looks completely hacked in the first one!


Hacked, out of place, fractured, and hurting like hell. Add leg cramps and not being able to move and you get the idea. Actually where the top of the humerus is sitting is where all of the major nerves that go down to your hand are and I gave them a good tweak too. Not to mention the biceps tendon strain, the list goes on. I messed myself up good.  "Don't try this at home kids"


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That's taking dislocation to the extreme Panarchy, hopefully no permanent damage!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Whoah Panarchy! That's gotta hurt. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the x-rays .... I just had a little bit of vomit come up into my mouth.


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys and apologies for inducing vomit. Your encouragement is much appreciated and I am glad to be on the tail end of it all  . I hope to get out with at least some of you lot sometime soon in Silvan or St Andy. Being on a trainer for 3 months has been killer - right in the prime riding weather :madman: I have come to the conclusion that trainers are like masturbation. It does the job, but not as good as the real thing.

Lesson learned: If you go over; (try to) fall without the "instinctive" arm out.

PS - The bike didn't get a scratch. Go figure.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Havnt been for a ride all week. Hardly been out of bed. Damn flu. Anyone got any recovery tips?! Might try and do a light ride this arvo... if i dont post again its because ive died on the road.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Ac/dc*

My excuse for not riding is a little more pleasant. Went up to Brisbane to see AC/DC in concert (with my three brothers that I've not caught up with in about 3 years). What a concert, what a night! Angus must be MTBing on the sly to be keeping himself in such great shape. If I do a 24 hour race, I think I ask him to join the team, he just seemed to have endless energy. What a freak! All the training for last weekends OO went out the window that night, every rule was broken:nono:  .


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> ...every rule was broken:nono:  .


good to hear you had fun.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, a bit late but would recommend to see them. ( Not my brothers, AC/DC!)


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I worked yesterday, was going to drive partway then ride in on the Warby trail but it bucketed and I have a cold so I drove the whole way to work. Today I was a girl and went shopping!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Worked all effing weekend.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Varnished our bi-folds and had a 2yr old's birthday to attend outdoors in the cold yesterday. To kinda keep the MTB spirit alive, father of 2yr old and fellow riding buddy located said party down near the Yarra Trails, though we didn't ride as I had to take the 20kg marquee. Next weekend is out too for Golden Plains Music Festival, but I rode to work today - first turn of the legs since last weekend's race/attempt at race.

House is coming along though, will have to post some new pics.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Bike is still at the shop getting the shocks sorted. Not happy!!!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr H has same issue.. Rear shock sent to Sydney for repair.. ?!?


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Mr H has same issue.. Rear shock sent to Sydney for repair.. ?!?


My shock is somewhere between Sydney and Melbourne!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Time to revive an old thread :thumbsup:

Our club was suppose to help run a race up in Tumut this weekend but a bit of rain and flooding got in the way, in fact you couldn't even get to Tumut from here on Friday due to flooding. The Murrumbidgee river which runs through town has risen from about 1.5m at the beginning of the week to 8.68m this morning. Some towns around here were evacuated and one was totally cut off.

The Wagga Beach Caravan Park had to be relocated to the nearest carpark










On the Mtb front most of the river trail is underwater.



















We spent a bit of time watching the river. This is a before and after shot of the carpark at the beach. On the left 11am and on the right 6.30pm.










Not quite up to the 1974 level which is good as if it got that high we would be evacuating.










Before the water got too high this table was a popular photo spot, this table is now about 1.5m below water.










A couple of other shots.



















So thats why I didnt ride this weekend.

Ok now this thread has been dug up its N_p's turn to show off his finished reno!! Dont make me post a photo of the new TV aerial I put up today (gal roofs are much slippery than colorbond....), its not a very exciting aerial.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah OK, will get right onto that Ben, but it won't be anywhere as exciting as your flood photos. Wow!


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Sat inside all day studying for exams. Cold & wet out anyway, but not as wet as Wagga.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

After a couple of warm weeks the cold and wet made it hard to get motivated for anything... 

Even riding to and from work has become an effort again.

I'm hoping to get down to Forrest again next week though... i'm picturing sun and warm, and the rest of the weekend at the beach. I bet reality will bite me in the arse and it will continue to be cold and wet


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

al_ said:


> I bet reality will bite me in the arse and it will continue to be cold and wet


 Ummm, yep!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Andrew left at 7:30 to go to Lake Mountain for the 6 Hour..
Our road blocked by two large trees which came down early this am - prob clear in an hour or two.. Side roads blocked by Watts River floods. Can't get to Maroondah Hwy!!
He is now stomping around the shed swearing at the rain interspersed with watching the Lake Mountain Web Cams to see what is going on..


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Too bad!! It'd be a whole lot worse if he was missing a race on a warm sunny day with dry conditions, though that's probably cold comfort right now...
We had 2.5 inches here in Mount Evelyn.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> Ummm, yep!


I'm pretty glad I was banned from spending $1000 on accomodation now! I was happy to, but "someone" deemed it excessive for a weekend at the beach when it is too cold to swim...

It is nice not to be at work anyway.

Got a day alone in the yarra valley tomorrow to find somewhere to ride too, so that isn't a bad result.


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

I didnt ride this weekend for the simple fact i have a bike not a boat


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

al_ said:


> Got a day alone in the yarra valley tomorrow to find somewhere to ride too, so that isn't a bad result.


Message me if you want a guide/riding buddy - Andrew is home tmrw and we're in the (wet,soggy!) Yarra Valley.


----------

